# What Could The Problem Be?



## 21nemesis (Sep 29, 2006)

On occasion, after driving the car for a good 30 mins. plus, this strange thing happens. The power steering goes out, the spedometer goes dead, the trip and milage meter stop turning, and the car suprts in surges when I take my foot off the accelerator after picking up some speed. I thought the problem was electrical, but my mechanic said something about the power steering and stuff being powered by some belt. I really didn't understand it. That is why I am turning to you guys for some insights. Please do not refer me to do a search, becuase this is way to broad to do a specific search. Any and all suggestions/ideas are greatly appreciated.

Thanks in adavance,
Steve


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

21nemesis said:


> On occasion, after driving the car for a good 30 mins. plus, this strange thing happens. The power steering goes out, the spedometer goes dead, the trip and milage meter stop turning, and the car suprts in surges when I take my foot off the accelerator after picking up some speed. I thought the problem was electrical, but my mechanic said something about the power steering and stuff being powered by some belt. I really didn't understand it. That is why I am turning to you guys for some insights. Please do not refer me to do a search, becuase this is way to broad to do a specific search. Any and all suggestions/ideas are greatly appreciated.
> 
> Thanks in adavance,
> Steve


 Sounds like your alternator is overheating. Seems to me it and the PS are on the same belt. Been a while so maybe I don't remember exactly right, though. Might explain the odd electrical problems as well as the power steering going dead. Unless the belts are very loose on both, but you'd be greeted by a strident squealing noise when you first start the engine....... First things first, check the belt tension. There should be a little give, not more than an inch in the middle between 2 pulleys. If belt tension seems ok, I'd pull the alt and have it tested at your local parts store. The battery too. A bad battery can make the alternator go bad. Check your power steering reservior level. I don't this unit is part of the problem, but there is no point in not checking it. There's no way to check PS pump pressure output except maybe at a garage, so we'll leave this alone for now.


----------



## 21nemesis (Sep 29, 2006)

Zen31ZR said:


> Sounds like your alternator is overheating. Seems to me it and the PS are on the same belt. Been a while so maybe I don't remember exactly right, though. Might explain the odd electrical problems as well as the power steering going dead. Unless the belts are very loose on both, but you'd be greeted by a strident squealing noise when you first start the engine....... First things first, check the belt tension. There should be a little give, not more than an inch in the middle between 2 pulleys. If belt tension seems ok, I'd pull the alt and have it tested at your local parts store. The battery too. A bad battery can make the alternator go bad. Check your power steering reservior level. I don't this unit is part of the problem, but there is no point in not checking it. There's no way to check PS pump pressure output except maybe at a garage, so we'll leave this alone for now.


Thanks. You are the first to give me a really good starting point. 

The car does not "squeel" when I start it, and I haven't noticed the belts going really loose when the problem happens. I am taking the car in to have brake system replaced, so, I will have the mechanic take a look at the alternator. I will keep you posted


----------

